# Mc with or without anti shorts



## Jstanton27 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been around a lot of debate amongst a lot of electricians I work with about not using an anti short red head is still code compliant. Depending on the fitting that your installing. Jman called the inspector and inspector said as long there is a bushing in the snap. connector its fine but it just protects the wire from the connector and theres no protection in between the wire and mc and is still susceptible to damage IMO. Would something like this be relying on the local jurisdicting authority.do most of you use anti shorts. I think it would be a good idea to use em and have always used them and have heard horror stories of hotels that didn't have a single anti short and were having a ton of problems. Thoughts?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Anti-shorts required?


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Celtic...that thread has nothing to do with anti shorts...........i read it and it ends up being a gay electrician debate spackled with funny comments on political correctness. 
Oper...call the manufacturer of the fitting you r using.

Arlington snap ins.....cut with proper tool..a mc splitter...not dikes.....dont need one per man. 
Call em if in doubt.
I see alot of installs they just dike and tape..then use a set screw connector.....imo..asking for trouble calls.
I am not aware of any code standard other than the manufacterers ul listing. 
Kinda like seeing six 12 s under a red wirenut.....not ul listed for six just five.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

They're not required, but why not use them for extra protection?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

like two condoms?:laughing:


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

papaotis said:


> like two condoms?:laughing:


or two bags over your date's face


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

just kidding. i quit using them breifly when told in a ceu class that they werent required with the right fitting, but what the hell, it only takes a second, they are right there, and if you r using ***** to cut it, its not a bad idea!:thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

aktrapper said:


> Celtic...that thread has nothing to do with anti shorts...........i read it ...


I guess you missed post #5:


Dennis Alwon said:


> Not true. Read this Bulletin


You will that Dennis has linked to the NEMA Bulletins...
Scroll on down that list [noting important Bulletins for furture reference] until you arrive at #90:Bulletin No. 90, Use of Anti-Short Bushings for Terminating Type MC Cables. Approved August 2002.​Bulletin #90 is pretty clear when it states:


NEMA Engineering Bulletin #90 said:


> Anti-short bushings are not required for Type MC cable in accordance with the listing for
> the product. The termination fittings approved for use with Type MC cables are designed
> such that the wires will not come in contact with the cut edge of the armor; the throat of
> the fitting is small enough to prevent contact with the armor. Type MC termination
> ...


Upon reading that bulletin....



aktrapper said:


> Oper...call the manufacturer of the fitting you r using.



...you will quickly realize that there is no need to contact the connectors' mfg.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

aktrapper said:


> ...a gay electrician debate...


:001_huh: :blink:  :laughing:


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Although its obviously less prone to failure to use one, I find myself using them only if there with me at that given moment, unless of course I'm conning several fixtures/boxes that day and have enough to justify a trip to truck.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

papaotis said:


> like two condoms?:laughing:


I'd imagine she's had more riders than a NYC bus.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jstanton27 said:


> I've been around a lot of debate amongst a lot of electricians I work with about not using an anti short red head is still code compliant. Depending on the fitting that your installing. Jman called the inspector and inspector said as long there is a bushing in the snap. connector its fine but it just protects the wire from the connector and theres no protection in between the wire and mc and is still susceptible to damage IMO. Would something like this be relying on the local jurisdicting authority.do most of you use anti shorts. I* think it would be a good idea to use em and have always used them and have heard horror stories of hotels that didn't have a single anti short and were having a ton of problems.* Thoughts?


If I installed MC I would use them from the book of "Old Habits Die Hard" But the bit you posted I highlighted, why just hotels all the head board banging? I would bet that the chance of a undamaged conductor being cut once properly seated would be minimal unless the conductors were exposed to some sort of regular movement.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

It feels better without them.:jester:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I use the snap on fittings that have it built in so, when I open a roll of MC, the first thing I throw out are the red heads.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

I use electrical tape instead. Everyone throws the anti shorts away and i always have tape. A couple wraps around the conductors where they exit the sheath and then a couple wraps around the sheath and conductors together so movement is minimized. It only takes a second


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jimmy21 said:


> and then *a couple wraps around the sheath *and conductors together so movement is minimized. It only takes a second


Bad idea, the connection between the connector and the sheath is what grounds the sheath.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jimmy21 said:


> I use electrical tape instead. Everyone throws the anti shorts away and i always have tape. A couple wraps around the conductors where they exit the sheath and then a couple wraps around the sheath and conductors together so movement is minimized. It only takes a second





BBQ said:


> Bad idea, the connection between the connector and the sheath is what grounds the sheath.


This is crazy. I have seen it done in an otherwise clean and professional installation and couldn't believe it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll take a McHack sandwich with large fries and a coke.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

HackWork said:


> This is crazy. I have seen it done in an otherwise clean and professional installation and couldn't believe it.


 Besides which, the taping everything costs more than popping in a redeye, and tape doesn't work half as well.

I'd use nothing before I bothered with that.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Big John said:


> Besides which, the taping everything costs more than popping in a redeye, and tape doesn't work half as well.
> 
> I'd use nothing before I bothered with that.


If anything the tape MIGHT force the conductor insulation against the edge of the MC.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I use the snap on fittings that have it built in so, when I open a roll of MC, the first thing I throw out are the red heads.


I am sure everyone has a "draw" where they empty their pockets, when I moved from my last house, I bet I had 12 partial rolls of tape, countless wirenuts and red-eyes, aka anti-shorts


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

If I am too lazy to go to the truck for more red heads I will use tape.

I force the armor back on the conductors, put a few wraps of tape on just the group of conductors and then let the armor slide back up on them.

I should just start buying better connectors like these.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> If I am too lazy to go to the truck for more red heads I will use tape.
> 
> I force the armor back on the conductors, put a few wraps of tape on just the group of conductors and then let the armor slide back up on them.
> 
> I should just start buying better connectors like these.


We use Arlington snap in MC connectors. I love those things. I have been subbing for another EC the past few weeks and they still use set screw connectors, and I forgot what a pain those things are compared to the snap ins. I <3 snap in MC connectors. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> We use Arlington snap in MC connectors. I love those things.


I can't stand those connectors. (I knew we could argue about it:laughing

I don't like how they are loose and I don't like how they remove.

I hope you choke on them! 





































:laughing:

Kidding, I do hate them but I wish you no harm.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

BBQ said:


> If I am too lazy to go to the truck for more red heads I will use tape.
> 
> I force the armor back on the conductors, put a few wraps of tape on just the group of conductors and then let the armor slide back up on them.


This is what I do as well. I try to use red heads, but if I don't have one then I'll use tape. If I don't have anything I don't expend any effort worrying about it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I use good quality connectors and properly strip the cable by squaring the end (removing the sharp burr left by the roto-split). I do not generally use anti-short bushings.


----------

